# Going out in the morning at surfside marina.



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Looking for a experienced fishing partner that has his own tackle and $ to split the cost. When I say split the cost.... I mean split it. Not hand me a 20.00 bill. Around 150.00


----------

